# Health Care for UK family heading to USA



## katiejane (May 7, 2012)

Hi, could anyone help with some advice about how to go about getting a comprehensive health care package set up so that we have cover from when we arrive in the US next Spring? We will be relocating to California for 18-24 months with my husbands job - we currently have BUPA cover provided by his current firm and have considered moving this when we go but I would appreciate any advice or hints on this and how to go about choosing a company etc. Many thanks in advance, Kate


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

katiejane said:


> Hi, could anyone help with some advice about how to go about getting a comprehensive health care package set up so that we have cover from when we arrive in the US next Spring? We will be relocating to California for 18-24 months with my husbands job - we currently have BUPA cover provided by his current firm and have considered moving this when we go but I would appreciate any advice or hints on this and how to go about choosing a company etc. Many thanks in advance, Kate


If you are moving with your husband's job why are you not getting Group Health Insurance through his company?

Getting individual health cover is very much more difficult and expensive. If you have children they will be able to get health insurance no problem due to the Affordable Health Act introduced by Obama. For you and your husband it would be different. Here, your health history would be taken into account and if you have pre-conditions you may be asked to pay more or not offered health insurance at all.

To get some idea of costs you could initially look at

Health Insurance - Find Affordable Health Insurance Plans and Buy Medical Coverage Online 

These are only ball park figures and most companies will not confirm final costs until they have underwritten your full application.

If you already have BUPA and it could be transferred to the US for the duration of your stay I would investigate that option.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are going over to a branch office or other location of the company your husband works for, you should ask about the health insurance coverage available to employees. If there is health coverage included in the benefits, it must be offered to ALL employees. Information about this would be available through the employee handbook or the human resources department at the office.

If your husband is being kept on the payroll back home, they should be continuing his health care coverage as well as his retirement contributions. 

Before you mess with the world of independent insurance in the US, check to see what's on offer through the employer you're going with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## katiejane (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies - my husband will be the only one from his company moving out to the US and they have no offices out there at present. We are investigating continuing with bupa in the first instance as it would be nice and simple!


----------



## ventus2c (Sep 11, 2012)

Continuing with BUPA is probably the most efficient option in terms of cost: although they charge a very significant premium to include US-specific coverage on their otherwise global plan, it could still come in lower than if you go to a US insurer such as the California Blue Cross provider. 

On the other hand, be sure to ask BUPA whether they handle claims directly with health care providers in California, or if you would have to pay up front and claim back from BUPA. Having to pay first and claim back could become a hassle for you, and the health care provider might charge significantly more if you are not covered by a recognized US insurer with which they will have negotiated rates.

On balance, I would personally get insurance from a U.S. insurer because you'll very likely find the process of receiving and paying for care to be simpler.


----------

